# The rare Golden Greek flower



## Tccarolina (May 12, 2012)

The rarely seen Golden Greek flower appears sporadically for 20 minutes or so, then disappears as quickly as it formed. It usually shows up on weekend mornings, and, as it's center disappears, the yellow petals slowly drift away.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2012)

That's a good picture and informative...I wasn't sure there were lighter colored Greeks...thanks.


----------



## NudistApple (May 12, 2012)

Heh! Is it just the 9 of the them, or is anyone else sitting on top of someone?


----------



## Merlin M (May 12, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## terryo (May 12, 2012)

Very poetic...and love your picture too.


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2012)

Very cool pic


----------



## tortadise (May 12, 2012)

Awesome. I like this.


----------



## dmarcus (May 12, 2012)

Thats very cool...


----------



## l0velesly (May 12, 2012)

Aw, beautiful! Nice analogy!


----------



## bigred (May 12, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!! getting to be good tort weather


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Tccarolina (May 13, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Heh! Is it just the 9 of the them, or is anyone else sitting on top of someone?



Yes, Patty (top) is sitting on someone. What a bully!



maggie3fan said:


> That's a good picture and informative...I wasn't sure there were lighter colored Greeks...thanks.



Mine are all from Jordan, except my male, I'm not sure about him. He and two other females didn't get word about the free food.


----------

